# Float tubes and paint



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, anyone know how spray paint will affect the bladders or cover material on a float tube? I have an idea for making my tube duckworthy but I am curious about what effect some Krylon or one of the other rattle can paints will have on the canvas/rubber exterior of my FishCat4.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Just get one of these:

[attachment=0:34u3jumj]Duck_FL_croppedweb.jpg[/attachment:34u3jumj]

You'll blend right in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw her out there the other day... she DID NOT blend in.... and kept the rest of the pond from getting ducks. I'm looking for a more "low profile" approach system. Gray will be the color of choice, with perhaps some pond weed spray thrown in for good measure.

I suppose I could paint that bright white like a swan though....


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I saw her out there the other day... she DID NOT blend in.... *and kept the rest of the pond from getting ducks.* I'm looking for a more "low profile" approach system. Gray will be the color of choice, with perhaps some pond weed spray thrown in for good measure.
> 
> I suppose I could paint that bright white like a swan though....


That's your excuse for yesterday huh? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No, yesterday just sucked and I felt terrible about it.  I guess I'll just have to go alone and then when the hunting picks up, then invite Nortah again. I also have to try out this idea I've got for my float tube... because he was willing to pitch in ideas but wants me to do the guinea pig part.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would think that spray paint would be bad. If you want to do it try it on a small area first. I would think the paint would stiffen up the material and the chemicals may melt the fabric. Most of the fabric covers are removable and washable, at least mine is, therefore I would think a fabric dye for the type of material would be better than spray paint. 

Good luck.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I would think that spray paint would be bad. If you want to do it try it on a small area first. I would think the paint would stiffen up the material and the chemicals may melt the fabric. Most of the fabric covers are removable and washable, at least mine is, therefore I would think a fabric dye for the type of material would be better than spray paint.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, I can unzip the cover and do whatever with it... I just need something that is going to help me blend, but not with the marsh... more along the lines of open water. I'm thinking possibly some gray felt or fleece also.... because that would at least be removable... but I don't know for sure. I'm kinda worried that any fabric is just going to get darker and I want everything to be a real basic flat gray. I won't bother painting the rubber/urethane bottom of the pontoons but the upper part is a dark blue with white lettering and I need to cover that. I personally don't care about the color of the toon as long as it blends... so if it looks god awful but is effective, I'm fine with having a ghetto rig.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

tying some camo burlap around it might not be a bad idea, but i've never tried it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that spray paint would be bad. If you want to do it try it on a small area first. I would think the paint would stiffen up the material and the chemicals may melt the fabric. Most of the fabric covers are removable and washable, at least mine is, therefore I would think a fabric dye for the type of material would be better than spray paint.
> ...


You shoult get one of those movers blankets and cut a big hole in the middle and put that over th top. They are made of wool so the color wont change. This is getting me stoked!! I hope it works out!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You shoult get one of those movers blankets and cut a big hole in the middle and put that over th top. They are made of wool so the color wont change. This is getting me stoked!! I hope it works out!


Yeah, I know *you're* stoked... I'm the idiot who is going to go through with all of this in the name of ghetto hunter research. :lol: You ever get that feeling like you know you're about to walk under a half tipped bucket of paint hanging over the doorway but there is also this irresistible urge to get to the prize waiting on the other side, regardless of what you have to go through??... yeah, thats my gut feeling right now. Do they make the movers blankets in gray? I guess I can always paint the cloth though right?? That won't mess things up too bad... just a light coat... that way it doesn't get all stiff and unwieldy on me. Then just take a lighter and burn the edges so that they don't unravel... hmm... this idea is coming together. Oh, and I haven't heard back from the Freak yet. It'll be interesting to see what his input is on this whole fiasco. :lol:

Idea's on anchors for the maiden voyage?? Trash bag with a couple rocks tied off to a D ring or something?? I'm guessing Saturday is going to be the first shot at this. Anyone want to show up just for hilarious video's sake?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't use an anchor with mine.

I just drape burlap over my green tube. Haven't had any problems.

Good luck, sounds interesting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do they make a gray burlap Bryce? I'm guessing that like with most "cover" fabrics, you could just paint that right?? Where would a guy get burlap sheets? That actually isn't a bad idea either... I wonder if the mover blankets might not just get heavy, being wool and all. At least with burlap there would be some drainage. :lol: I promise if I ever get this rig fixed up and waterworthy, pics will be in abundance. If it goes down the way I hope, I'll have details of the whole "incident".


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

My burlap has been out in the sun longenough that is starting to turn grey.

My sister gave me mine, I think she bought it at Sportsmans. It is a sheet about 12' x 4'.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the rough kindergarten level sketch of what I'm after. If you use your imagination, you can see the black line that will be my seat reclining to where I'm almost level with the back of the tube. Also, I'll have small anchors tied off to D rings on either end of my tube. I'm hoping that I can tow a deke bag (shouldn't be a problem) and waders and a life jacket will be mandatory equipment as well. Pockets on the tube will work well to hold additional shells, a flashlight/spotlight for collision avoidance, calls, camera, cell phone (in case I need a rescue) and anything else I HAVE to have... light, low profile and silent is going to be the name of the game. :lol: Anyone that has any thoughts on fabrics, methods, just want to ridicule the ingenuity of this AWESOME project... feel free to take your shots. I'm still waiting on info from the guy who got the wheels turning to actually start this idea going, but hopefully this will come to fruition and end the days of staring at open water thinking... what if? :lol: If this goes badly... well, it was fun talking to all of you. :shock: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful sketch Rat !!!

Spray paints work quite well on the toons, be sure to clean with alcohol first and let it dry. You can buy those cheap anchors and rope at Cabela's for about 13 bucks. Or just a bag on a rope with rocks. 

Good luck brother.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Dude this is too cool!!! Love the drawings...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Beautiful sketch Rat !!!
> 
> Spray paints work quite well on the toons, be sure to clean with alcohol first and let it dry. You can buy those cheap anchors and rope at Cabela's for about 13 bucks. Or just a bag on a rope with rocks.
> 
> Good luck brother.


It doesn't eat through the tube on the inside or make the canvas cover of the tube/toon brittle? There is some rattle can stuff at HD that I was looking at online but I like BRL's idea of the burlap too... just because I don't really care if I ruin some of that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I looked for paint and solutions forever trying to paint them damned DMV numbers on my toon. I finally used some old spray paint I had in the shed. It has not turned brittle, cracked or absorbed into the toons.....yet. Fish cat material is tough !!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Also, I'll have small anchors tied off to D rings on either end of my tube. I'm hoping that I can tow a deke bag (shouldn't be a problem) and waders and a life jacket will be mandatory equipment as well. Pockets on the tube will work well to hold additional shells, a flashlight/spotlight for collision avoidance, calls, camera, cell phone (in case I need a rescue) and anything else I HAVE to have...


Don't forget the shotgun in case this actually works! Good luck, be safe and be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ifish said:


> Don't forget the shotgun in case this actually works! Good luck, be safe and be sure to let us know how it goes!


Its gonna take some time... sounds like, from talking to the wife, that money is going to keep me out of the game for a while. I'm going to do my best but it may be GSL pics that I wind up getting. Thanks for all the input... hopefully it doesn't take as long as I think it will to get this thing ready to go.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't use paint.
Try some fabric from a craft or fabric shop.
Do like already suggested and drape it over your tube with a hole in the center for access.
You can wash it when needed.


----------

